# „gelöst“ Verschlüsselte ext4-Daten unter Windows

## bas89

Eine externe Platte von mir ist mit LUKS verschlüsselt, in dem LUKS-Container befindet sich ein ext4-Dateisystem. Kann man darauf irgendwie unter Windows zugreifen? Im Netz habe ich für diese Kombination irgendwie nichts gefunden...Last edited by bas89 on Sun Dec 25, 2011 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Ext 2/3/4 Treiber für Windows gibt es im Netz. Es hängt praktisch alles am LUKS ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können das es diesen auch gibt, Google mal, ich kann grad nicht, hab schon Glück das ich mit dem Handy Netz hab.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Virtualbox und ne Knoppix CD nehmen, das USB Gerät an die VM durchreichen und dann übers Netzwerk drauf zugreifen. Wenn das nur ab und zu mal gebraucht wird würde ich winscp benutzen. Für ne bessere Dauerlösung solltest du vielleicht eine kleine Linux-Installation haben die deine Platte per samba freigibt.

Das ist vielleicht nicht die schönste Lösung funktioniert aber auf jeden Fall und dann auch auf nem Mac.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Eine externe Platte von mir ist mit LUKS verschlüsselt, in dem LUKS-Container befindet sich ein ext4-Dateisystem. Kann man darauf irgendwie unter Windows zugreifen? Im Netz habe ich für diese Kombination irgendwie nichts gefunden...

 

Zugriff auf EXT Dateisystem: http://www.ext2fsd.com/ (ext2/3/4) oder http://www.fs-driver.org/ (ext2/3)

Zugriff auf LUKS: http://www.freeotfe.org/

----------

## doedel

Das FreeOTFE gibts ja nun auch schon ne ganze Weile, aber ich habs nie hinbekommen, damit meine luks-Daten zu entschlüsseln. 

Ist allerdings auch schon >2 Jahre her und ich hab dann Windows aufgegeben   :Cool: 

----------

## bas89

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

@ schmutzfinger

In erster Linie suche ich nach einer relativ einfachen Lösung, jene mit VirtualBox lässt sich nur schwer „mal eben“ auf einem Rechner eines Freundes oder einer Freundin ausführen. Auf den eigenen Rechner bezogen ist es da ja noch einfacher, die interessierenden Dateien vor dem Neustart ins Windows ins Windows-Dateisystem zu kopieren.

@ root_tux_linux, doedel

Ja, das versuchte ich bereits. Funktionierte leider trotz langer Fummelei nicht.  Und auch diese Werkzeuge sind ziemlich schwer zu handhaben, selbst wenn es funktionieren würde.

Trotzdem vielen Dank, ich dachte nur ich hätte vielleicht die ultimative Lösung übersehen  :Wink: 

----------

